# Duetto Reversing Sensors



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi My wife is no longer able to leap out of the van,due to disabilty) and watch me, as I reverse the Duetto into a Parking space,so I decided to fit some Sensors to the van. I purchased what must be the cheapest Sensors on Ebay( Gadget Man), and fitted them in a couple of hours. Total price about £17, and they work a treat. Well worth fitting if you haven,t already got them, or your co-pilot is unable to assist or if you are on your own. Andy


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

That sounds good Andy, where and how did you mount the sensors.
Thanks
Peter D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Ebay item number would also be handy.

Kev.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

*Reversing Sensors*

Hi Guys, I fitted the Sensors onto the Bumper. The Ebay No was 200289337711 and the Company was called Galactic Warehouse. This was the second lot I have bought from them, and their service has been excellent.

The Kit comes with all you need including 21mm Hole Saw(which incidentally cut through the metal bumper on the Duetto with ease). I used a small Choclate box connector when joining into the cables (ie the live supply to reversing light and the one to earth). Incidentally I have a Towbar and a Rear Step on the Duetto, and they did not interfere with the function. Cheers Andy.


----------

